
Strain Wave Gearing - anonsivalley652
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strain_wave_gearing
======
anonsivalley652
I hope someone has a diagram of this because the text description isn't great.

In concept, I wonder how similar it is to the "pepper grinder" of
OskarPuzzles. [https://youtu.be/kYmUJVE6Vo0](https://youtu.be/kYmUJVE6Vo0)

